# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Cilin celular te zgjedh?

## Plaku me kostum

kam nje celular nga ata me kapak qe hapet dhe mbyllet (flip phone)

dua te blej nje nga keta te zgjuarit

Me jepni nje ide

Samsung Galaxy S4
Iphone 5
HTC One
apo ndonje tjeter?

----------


## skender76

IPhone 5



Mendoj se esht cell me praktik qe ekziston.

----------


## B@Ne

Vete nuk kam nga keta por kam degjuar qe Samsung Galaxy S4 nuk eshte keq.

----------


## [Elita]

HTC eshte bombe , mos u mashtro nga reklamat qe i bejne vetes iPhone dhe galaxy.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Android eshte me flksibel se iOS gjithmone, keshtu kjo e le pas iPhone menjehere. Ne cdo rast, nese do marresh iphone prit per 6. %s do jete njesoj si 5 me permiresime te vogla te kameras apo cpu.
Ke per ta pare qe nje telefon me nje buton te vetem, nuk mund te jete edhe aq praktik. Prandaj apple po konsideron ta ridizenjoje edhe njehere punen e butonave me 6.

Per mua dilema jote mbetet
*HTC 1 vs Galaxy 4*

Ketu fiton Galaxy 4 per disa arsye shume te thjeshta:
- Fillimisht eshte nje pajisje shume me e perhapur se HTC edhe rrjedhimisht gjen me lehtesisht suport dhe zgjidhje per problemet, programe speciale dhe kryesorja ROMs. Jo vetem sot, po edhe ne vazhdim.
- Eshte me i shpejte ne te gjitha benchmarks qe njihen. Rrjedhimisht do te jete me i shpejte se HTC kur vije koha per upgrade te Android. Shkurt do jete me i shpejte sot dhe pas 2-3 versionesh upgrade.
- HTC ka cilesi ndertimi me te mire me alumin nga jashte. Por samsung eshte i hapshem. Hapet dhe i nderrohet bateria nqs eshte dobesuar apo te mbaroi. Shkurt i behet sherbim me lehte po te kete nevoje.
- Samsung prodhon nje linje te tere produktesh, perfshire tablets, laptops, televizore e pajisje te tjera qe tentojne te jene te nderlidhshme mes tyre. Pra nqs ke ose do te kesh nje tv samsung mund te besh share videot apo muziken direkt ne tv pa patur nevoje per fije, mund ta kontrollosh ne largesi pajisje samsung etj etj...
- HTC sapo kaloi nga nje "Sense" shume i bukur, nje UI qe te gjithe mundoheshin ta imitonin, ne nje imitim te UI te samsung.
- HTC eshte superior te kamera vetem ne drite te ulet (arsye teknike te madhesise se "qelizave" te sensorit), por kjo kushton: nje rezolucion 3 here me i ulet se samsung dhe cilesi video me e dobet.


Dhe e fundit :  Galaxy S4 eshte flagship device! Kudo qe te shkosh ke per te pare reklamen.... eshte trend.... konkurrenti kryesor i apple dhe me S4 do te jesh ne krye te "modes" derisa te dale S5.
Me HTC eshte tjeter gje... HTC prodhon nje celular cdo 2-3 muaj me specs te tjera apo me dicka te shtuar. Me HTC do deshiroje ta nderroje shume me shpesh telefonin.

Une do sugjeroja te prisje sa te dilte Note 3 ne shtator para sa te beje blerje. Te pakten une ate po bej.
Gjithashtu konsidero edhe nje here Sony Xperia Z... eshte telefon me shume klas... xham i temperuar nga te dy anet...cilesi ekrani e magjishme realisht... te jep ne dore nje ndjenje shume te mire.

----------


## Prudence

HTC.

kam pasur dhe me ka pelqyer shume.

----------


## angmokio

Kur te beni krahasime per llojet e ndryshme te celulareve vendosni Iphone5 ne fillim dhe me pas lini nja 100 vende bosh per vendin e dyte. Lehtesia e perdorimit te Iphone eshte e admirueshme. Nuk e di per ju te tjeret por personalisht qe kur kam filluar te perdor Iphone cdo lloj celulari tjeter qe me bien ne dore me jep nje ndjesi irrituese gjate perdorimit.

----------


## Arvima

> Kur te beni krahasime per llojet e ndryshme te celulareve vendosni Iphone5 ne fillim dhe me pas lini nja 100 vende bosh per vendin e dyte. Lehtesia e perdorimit te Iphone eshte e admirueshme. Nuk e di per ju te tjeret por personalisht qe kur kam filluar te perdor Iphone cdo lloj celulari tjeter qe me bien ne dore me jep nje ndjesi irrituese gjate perdorimit.


Varet si te mesohesh mendoj une. Kisha nje samsung touch te thjesht para se te me dhuronte vellai iphone. Kur me tha te kam blere iphone, moos i thashe nuk kam c'e dua! Pse je harxhuar kot, e kam mire kte qe kam. Ne fakt isha mesuar me ate dhe nja 1 muaj me mbrapa e vura tamam ne perdorim iphone-n  :ngerdheshje:  Tani u mesova mire me kte, e nuk e mohoj se eshte goxha praktik. Ideja eshte qe kur mesohesh me nje lloj, e ke te veshtire te ambientohesh me tjere. 

Ps: Ti plaku sikur e kishe nje iphone? Apo do me marre 5 - n tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erald123

Iphone 5 eshte shume me praktik, pavaresisht reklamave qe i behen Samsung Galaxy S4.
Apple eshte i pakonkurueshem....

*I think Apple deserves the win for managing to hold its own against its rival despite having been around for six months longer. Its iOS software is much less cluttered, its aluminum case feels much more premium and its 8MP rear-facing camera proved just as good as the one on the Galaxy S4.
That's not to say that the Galaxy S4 is a bad phone - quite the opposite, in fact. It has a gorgeous screen, performs impressively well and offers more storage than any smartphone user could want. But I just don't think Samsung has done enough. For a smartphone that's focused so strongly on software, I expected Samsung's heavily promoted features to work flawlessly. And, if I am going to hand over £550 for a phone, I would like it to look and feel expensive.*

----------


## Force-Intruder

Une perdor edhe iphone edhe android.

- Juve qe thoni se iphone eshte me praktik, pse nuk shpjegoni sa hapa duhen per te hedhur mp3, video, libra apo files te tjere ne iphone? E beni dot pa itunes apo pa programe te paleve te treta? JO!!!
Nderkohe ne android eshte thjesht nje veprim copy - paste ku te deshironi (ne internal memory apo memory card).

- Po filesystem e eksploroni dot pa bere jailbreak edhe pa humbur garancine? Te kopjosh, zhvendosesh file apo direktori ne root etj? Harroje!

- A mund te vedosni widgets me funksione te ndryshme ne homescreen? Jo!

- Sa opsione keni per te derguar nje file krahasuar me android e keni pare ndonjehere? Jam kurioz kush nga ju e ben dot dicka te thjeshte te tipit ti dergoje direkt nga telefoni ne telefon, nje telefoni symbian psh nokia nje wallpaper qe ka ne iphone?

- Po multitasking si eshte?  Kush nga ju shfleton dot njekohesisht forumin fjala vjen nderkohe qe eshte duke pare edhe nje video ne iphone?

- Po gjestet si jane me iphone? S4 pa e prekur ekranin fare thjesht duke i mbajtur gishtin siper i ben preview videove.... ose ne momentin qe largon shikimin e ben automatikisht pause...

- Ke mundesi te perdoresh tastiera te tjera ne iphone te cilat instalohen me nje klikim butoni? Provo njehere te perdoresh nje tastiere te re ne iphone.

- Keni mundesi te lexoni memory cards te ndryshme te cilat mund t'i nderroni. Me android virtualisht hapesira nuk te mbaron kurre. Po baterine ia nderroni dot ne menyre praktike iphone?

- USB flash drives lexoni dot me iphone?

- A mund te perdorni nje User Interface tjeter nqs u merzitet me ate te apple? Nuk po flas per tema po per UI launchers te mirefillte?

- Po komplet modifikim te sistemit operativ sipas deshires tende, formatim dhe instalim te nje sistemi tjeter si ubuntu fjala vjen ben dot ne iphone?

- Po flashi ne iphone ku eshte?



Sa gjera ka ketu qe iphone nuk i ben dot pa patur nevoje per te instaluar apps apo jailbreak?

----------


## freeopen

> Une perdor edhe iphone edhe android.
> 
> - Juve qe thoni se iphone eshte me praktik, pse nuk shpjegoni sa hapa duhen per te hedhur mp3, video, libra apo files te tjere ne iphone? E beni dot pa itunes apo pa programe te paleve te treta? JO!!!
> Nderkohe ne android eshte thjesht nje veprim copy - paste ku te deshironi (ne internal memory apo memory card).
> 
> - Po filesystem e eksploroni dot pa bere jailbreak edhe pa humbur garancine? Te kopjosh, zhvendosesh file apo direktori ne root etj? Harroje!
> 
> - A mund te vedosni widgets me funksione te ndryshme ne homescreen? Jo!
> 
> ...


E cme duhen te gjitha keto..... une kam Iphone!?
Kjo eshte pergjigja e perdoruesve te atij aparati.

Ah se mos harroj, nese po flisje per FlashPlayer mund te beje te njejten pyetje dhe per nje aparat android.
Qe nga versioni Android Jelly Bean 4.1 o 4.2. nuk ka me suport per flash.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> E cme duhen te gjitha keto..... une kam Iphone!?
> Kjo eshte pergjigja e perdoruesve te atij aparati.


Dakord dakord po mos thone qe eshte celi me praktik ne bote.




> Ah se mos harroj, nese po flisje per FlashPlayer mund te beje te njejten pyetje dhe per nje aparat android.
> Qe nga versioni Android Jelly Bean 4.1 o 4.2. nuk ka me suport per flash.


Qe nga 4.1 e di por apk mundet ende t'ja dergosh vetes me email duke e marre qe ketu :
http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/...-versions.html
e me pas ta instalosh apk direkt nga attachment i email ne celular.

Oh meqe ra fjala... si e instalon nje ipa ne iphone direkt nga email?  :perqeshje:  Po pra... nuk mundesh!

----------


## francovice

Kam patur ne duar IPhone 5 dhe GALAXY S4, per mendimin tim *S4 eshte kryeveper!*

Per detajet qe e bejne S4 me te pa konkurueshem nga IPhone shiko postimin qe ka bere antari me lart!

----------


## mia@

Une nga ato qe jane permend vetem iphone kam provuar dhe me pelqen. Kam degjuar te tjere qe kane patur llojet e tjera dhe kane perfunduar te iphone. Ti force benke shume gjera me cell. :perqeshje:   Kur themi praktik kemi parasysh veprimet kryesore. Ne ca tel mezi orientohesh dhe per veprimet elementare. Tel e burrit nuk e perdor dot, psh. Shume primitiv me duket. Une qe e perdor iphone vetem per thirje, shfletim interneti apo dergim mesazhesh me mjafton iphone. 
Me  duket shume i lehte ne perdorim, si kompjuter i vogel.  Force mund te mbash deri ne 7  faqe te hapura ne iphone. Ke mundesi gjithashtu te degjosh muzik nderkohe qe je duke shfletuar nje faqe tjeter.

----------


## Erald123

Praktik... Te mbash Samsung Galaxy S4 ne xhep te bezdis qe nga madhesia trashesia dhe pesha, ndersa iPhone 5 se ndjen fare. 
Ekrani i S4 eshte 4.99 inch...goxha i madh per nje smartphone, personalisht nuk me duket i rehatshem kur e kam provuar.

----------


## freeopen

> Force-Intruder;.....Dakord dakord po mos thone qe eshte celi me praktik ne bote.


Pune fansash, nuk ke cfare t'i besh.






> Qe nga 4.1 e di por apk mundet ende t'ja dergosh vetes me email duke e marre qe ketu :
> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/...-versions.html
> e me pas ta instalosh apk direkt nga attachment i email ne celular


.
Po,por duhet te perdoresh dhe nje browser tjeter i cili lejon instalimin e plugin- flashp.Nje person qe do te perdore Google Chrome (jo une personalisht) mund te gjendet ne te njejtat pozita si nje zoterues iphoni.




> Oh meqe ra fjala... si e instalon nje ipa ne iphone direkt nga email?  Po pra... nuk mundesh


ky nuk eshte problemi im dhe as do jete ndonjehere.( tashti besoj se e kuptove qe nuk jam applefan.)

Per hapesin e temes,nga ata aparate qe thua duhet te zgjedhesh padyshim HtcOne,ne kete moment eshte me i miri ne qarkullim.
Samsung po orintohet me teper ne drejtimin e politikes qe ndjek Apple.

----------


## freeopen

> Praktik... Te mbash Samsung Galaxy S4 ne xhep te bezdis qe nga madhesia trashesia dhe pesha, ndersa iPhone 5 se ndjen fare. 
> Ekrani i S4 eshte 4.99 inch...goxha i madh per nje smartphone, personalisht nuk me duket i rehatshem kur e kam provuar.


Eshte me mire ta ndjesh,keshtu nuk ta vjedhin.
per kete qenka me i miri iphone booooo.

----------


## Erald123

> Eshte me mire ta ndjesh,keshtu nuk ta vjedhin.
> per kete qenka me i miri iphone booooo.


Po pate mendje ta vjedhin, mos e blij fare se i thone 600 euro  :perqeshje: 
Thashe me praktik... jo me i mire  :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Po dhe ti free open such a ' hater' je. Per apple e kam fjalen. Vete kam iPhone 5. Me pelqen. Per kerkesat e mia eshte purrfect! Teknologjia sot ska fund! Mgjtht se shpejti do marr ne dore dhe galaxy4. Deri atehere skam cthem ( pershtypjet me vone). Plak dilemme e madhe o shok. Ta kuptoj hallin! Been there , done that.

----------


## mia@

lol pink po ci do dy? Une akoma se kam bere upgrade iphonin ne 5. Me pelqen teknogjia, por sic e the s'ja vlen te vraposh pas cdo te reje qe del, kur shume shpejt do dali nje tjeter version me i mire. U beta me dy kalamaj tani. I  rriten kerkesat. Nuk genjehen me me kukulla e makina, sidomos cuni.  Sot kerkon ipad, neser laptop, e ne radhe.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

